# Congrats to Tayor Riders and Downriver RC Racing Club



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I had the opportunity to work with Chuck from the Taylor Riders Hobby Shop and Jimmy from the Downriver RC Racing Club yesterday. 
They set up a track and put on a race for 21 teams for a Juvenile Diabetes Foundation Fund raiser at a Ford facility in Dearborn. 
Traxxas Donated 21 RTR Rustlers and teams "Purchased" them with their donations to the foundation . Some were left completely stock and others..... Lets just say they had "SPONSORSHIP" from the different Ford vendors that were involved like Lear, Visteon and others. 

VERY FUN event. A great way to promote the hobby. 
Thanks again, Jimmy and Chuck for letting me be a part of it also. 

I would say it was a HUGE Sucess. 

If anyone has an opportunity to be involved in an event like this jump on it!
Dan


----------

